

Secure alternatives to email? - kevinfat

What current attempts are there to replace email with something secure rather than encryption slapped on after the fact like with email? Desirable properties would be like, for example, Google Wave had a federated model which thus allows you to run your own server which gets around the problem of the feds backdooring web based encrypted solutions like Lavabit.
======
jaredklewis
Email, like Google Wave, already is a federated model and you can indeed run
it on your own server. Problem it's not practical for people to run servers
24/7 from their home Internet connections. You can remove this burden from
people by having a company that hosts everyone's in a data center, but then
we're right back at the same place as email: if you get an NSL you have to
comply or go under.

So decentralized might be a better way to go. Have you tried
[https://bitmessage.org/](https://bitmessage.org/) ?

